
Covid-19 statistics by group age in Spain [pdf] - plafl
https://www.mscbs.gob.es/profesionales/saludPublica/ccayes/alertasActual/nCov-China/documentos/Actualizacion_52_COVID-19.pdf
======
blendo
So it looks like, in Spain, about 5% of confirmed infections result in
admission to a hospital intensive care unit?

Please correct if I’m wrong — my Spanish is not good.

